# Domo Kun Nails!!



## MzEmo (Nov 7, 2008)

I had a sudden idea to do domo nails while I was wandering around the house doing nothing. What better to do but to drag and hunt my sister down and paint her fingers.

WHAT I USED: 
savina nail polish in the brown color (do not know what it is called)
Stripe Rite in Black and Red
OPI Alpine Snow






pic sort of blurry


----------



## user79 (Nov 7, 2008)

Haha A+ for originality!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 8, 2008)

DOMO!!! that is lookin' good. Do my nails one day damn it LOL


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2008)

YESSSSS!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 8, 2008)

i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 domokun  very cute! great job!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 8, 2008)

this is awesome


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG rofl, thats fanastic!!


----------



## ppalada (Nov 8, 2008)

oh snap!! that looks soo cool!!! u did a good job with the details..i dont have a steady hand so mine would have looked crooked! lol xoxo


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, this looks so cool! Great job!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 8, 2008)

aww cool!


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome! very well done!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 8, 2008)

I LOVE domo! I always see him in target but is he from something else? 

Great job btw, so cute and unique


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 8, 2008)

I love it! They are so cute! I can't stop staring at them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did a really great job!


----------



## MzEmo (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I LOVE domo! I always see him in target but is he from something else? 

Great job btw, so cute and unique_

 
Domo is an icon from Japan. When i saw the huge stuffed one at target i almost fainted!! Soo kawaii!


----------



## lipshock (Nov 9, 2008)

DOMO!  I love Domokun!

How are awesome are you, and your nails, right now?  That is so sweet!


----------



## PlatinumxGold (Nov 10, 2008)

Aw Domo is so cute!


----------

